# Fork hunting is dangerous pics! and a question



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

​
*What do you use to cut forks?*

Folding saw3175.61%Bow saw717.07%Pruning saw37.32%Knife00.00%


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello, Yesterday I went fork hunting and was hacking at a branch with my knife and cut my self to my tendon. Ended up with 3 stitches. Be careful! But what do yall use for cutting forks? Saw? What kind of saw? Or just a knife? I'm going back out anyway I am determined :king:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Any cutting tool can hurt you. I have cut forks with a knife, but prefer a folding saw. My favorite method, though, is to have my handyman cut them for me.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Bringing a saw today that is for sure.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have found that even the little saw on my Swiss Army knife is better than hacking away with a blade. It's a lot safer too. For sure, a folding pruning saw is about the best tool to use.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a saw on my multi tool. so eh maybe


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The right tool for the job . This thing is amazing. It is actually a pleasure to use.

View attachment 73595


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

treefork said:


> The right tool for the job . This thing is amazing. It is actually a pleasure to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who makes that TF?


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > The right tool for the job . This thing is amazing. It is actually a pleasure to use.
> ...


Wondering the same thing


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

Bell14 said:


> Hello, Yesterday I went fork hunting and was hacking at a branch with my knife and cut my self to my tendon. Ended up with 3 stitches. Be careful! But what do yall use for cutting forks? Saw? What kind of saw? Or just a knife? I'm going back out anyway I am determined :king:


I cut my toe through the bone with Machete and only thing that held my toe on was a small chunk of skin, that landed me 15 stitches and a wrap on my foot for a couple of months, and I have everlasting damage in my foot now, I have bad nerve damage and can very little feeling in my right foot. Moral of the story...... BE CAREFUL


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Prototype.x said:


> Bell14 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Yesterday I went fork hunting and was hacking at a branch with my knife and cut my self to my tendon. Ended up with 3 stitches. Be careful! But what do yall use for cutting forks? Saw? What kind of saw? Or just a knife? I'm going back out anyway I am determined :king:
> ...


Ouch I know you make nice natural what do you use to cut?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SmilingFury said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > The right tool for the job . This thing is amazing. It is actually a pleasure to use.
> ...


http://www.outdooredge.com/product-p/griz-saw.htm


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i use this bahco folding saw . compact and very sharp . handy to have around for camping and yard work too.

hacking on springy slingshot sized limbs with edged tools ( machete , parangs , kukris ) is dangerous . any kind of saw is

much safer ------


----------



## 1Wally (Nov 14, 2014)

treefork said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


I like the look of that! I've been using a folding saw with a similar sized blade but its let down by its cheap construction. Will see if I can order one in the uk.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

This may sound weird but i use my coping saw .


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a kukri that is razor sharp. One shot takes off most branches up to 3 inches thick.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i have yet to buy a saw of any kind to leave in the car. i mostly break the forks off of fallen tree branches by stepping on it and breaking it off, i like to pretend im breaking an animals neck when i do it . . .  . seriously though, when i spot a lot of branches i just go back with a reciprocating saw and a spare battery.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> i have yet to buy a saw of any kind to leave in the car. i mostly break the forks off of fallen tree branches by stepping on it and breaking it off, i like to pretend im breaking an animals neck when i do it . . .  . seriously though, when i spot a lot of branches i just go back with a reciprocating saw and a spare battery.


I gnaw them off. I also add a couple small twigs to the mix, cause' I like the feel of the veins snapping back against my face. I also douse it with at least a quart of warmed maple syrup, because it just wouldn't feel right without being drenched in the victim's sweet, sweet blood...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > i have yet to buy a saw of any kind to leave in the car. i mostly break the forks off of fallen tree branches by stepping on it and breaking it off, i like to pretend im breaking an animals neck when i do it . . .  . seriously though, when i spot a lot of branches i just go back with a reciprocating saw and a spare battery.
> ...


 have a snickers


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

leatherman wave ,funny story my friend said you cant cut that big branch with that, let me see that then cut himself wide open i laughed for about an hour he left a nice blood trail back to the truck


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I use loppers


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I wear my old hockey goalie mask and use a 24" chainsaw!

In real life I have a Fiskis saw that retracts into the handle.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Grandpa Pete said:


> I wear my old hockey goalie mask and use a 24" chainsaw!


lol, this thread had got some macabre humor going.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll bet Jedi warriors have it easy cutting forks from found wood, but get really nervous when their girlfriends play around with their lightsabers while holding The Force.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I used to use a little folding saw, but it wasn't efficient cutting 4"-5" diameter branches. It made cutting a minor fork a major job. I got a good bow saw and it's probably 4X as efficient. The bow saw can be a pest to carry on longer winter hikes in the woods, but I don't care because it cuts like a dream.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

A simple folding saw, you can get a cheap one at any gardening shopm


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Imperial said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Imperial said:
> ...


you guys have issues and it doesn't help when you feed off each other :slap: :aahhhh:


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

!! Feed off each other?? That's 'cannibalism'!! anic:


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

I use a folding bahco saw, the same as fsimpson posted, or the folding saw on my leatherman multi-tool. I Have always found the leatherman saw to be more robust than the ones that come on Swiss Army knives.

On safety: as others have said ANY cutting tool can hurt u. The most important thing is that you know how to safely use the tool you select. With knives and saws always make sure you cut away from your self and that no bits of your body are in the path of the blade. Remember the blade can slip and go in a direction you didn't expect!

No hobby is worth bleeding out in a wood or loosing the use of a hand etc.

Take care and be safe dude!!


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

I use my Leatherman Surge too. Works well. I also have a Gerber hatchet with a saw in the handle, which I really like, but I rarely carry it around.


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

Hmm...hatchet with a saw in the handle you say...will have to have a look for one of those!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

DogBox said:


> !! Feed off each other?? That's 'cannibalism'!! anic:


mmmmmmmmmm cannibalism :shhh: :cookie:


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

BillyBob said:


> Hmm...hatchet with a saw in the handle you say...will have to have a look for one of those!!


Yeah, I think that's the one I have:

http://www.amazon.ca/Gerber-22-41420-Gator-Combo-Axe/dp/B000C0RKYM

http://www.mec.ca/product/5018-819/gerber-gator-combo-axe-ii/
http://www.gerbergear.com/Hunting/Gear/Gator-Combo-Axe-II_22-41420

The only downside to it is that when you use it as a hatchet, the saw slowly slides out, so if you have to cut a pretty big tree, it's better to take the saw out so it doesn't annoy you. But the saw works well, and the hatchet too.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

fsimpson said:


> i use this bahco folding saw . compact and very sharp . handy to have around for camping and yard work too.
> 
> hacking on springy slingshot sized limbs with edged tools ( machete , parangs , kukris ) is dangerous . any kind of saw is
> 
> much safer ------


Me too.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

How about a good set of garden loppers? They'll even cut right through the thicker branches in one go - here is a good brand:

http://www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-and-Yard-Care/Products/Loppers

Fingers are well protected with such tools...


----------



## lead__belly (Jun 11, 2014)

This is what I use the most...... Cold steel hatchet. Built in South Africa.



My old estwing hatchet that I don't have a pic of is much more compact and all in all a better choice. http://www.estwing.com/ao_leather_sportsmans_axe.php

The cold steel is Velcroed to my atv for longer days in the woods.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> I'll bet Jedi warriors have it easy cutting forks from found wood, but get really nervous when their girlfriends play around with their lightsabers while holding The Force.


Ur one sick puppy Nobodo! Gudonya! LOL


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

The problem with loppers is they crush the fibres of the branch while cutting so extra length needs to be allowed for this happening and it's not always possible to do that with some forks that are at their best just the way they are and don't have the extra length to give. They are also too bulky to carry.

Axes and hatchets make short work of thick stuff but they require having enough room to swing them. I've found that some of the best forks are alway in the centre of the tree mass where branches are at their densest making swinging either difficult and dangerous to do.

I think overall the best tool for the job in efficiency, ease of use, and safety is a saw of some sort designed for pruning type work. A folding saw does two things for you. It reduces it's overall length making it easier to carry and gives you a longer blade than a straight saw of the same length when the folding saw is folded. They cut fast and safely as long as you do your part and they can easily get into those tight sections of trees where dense branches abound.


----------



## Blacksmith420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah I use a folding saw I kept it in my backpack you never know when you see a good fork

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

Gunnar said:


> Hello, Yesterday I went fork hunting and was hacking at a branch with my knife and cut my self to my tendon. Ended up with 3 stitches. Be careful! But what do yall use for cutting forks? Saw? What kind of saw? Or just a knife? I'm going back out anyway I am determined :king:


Every time I go fork hunting I seem to nick myself too. Nothing major, just cut by one of my saw blades.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well al that blood is giving your catty that "MOYO" to bring her alive 
and if you remember correctly it has been full moon and Friday the 13' 
and if you way't till midnight you see your slingshot fling strait to valpurgis mountain to meet al other blood feed slingshots where they party till close for sun rising and are energysd to Come back to you and shoot strait on bulls ai from that moment on for ever ever ever 
Believe me I have seen it 
and it's been told to me from al slingshot makers around the forum at a camp fire 
and so you have to tell the trough at the next camp fire to the next generations of slingshot novices

May the slingshot goods be with you

And hope your wounds heals fast mine lasted for over a week  
that's son of a #$%£¥*!<}> à $%#£¥+^ saw


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

I use a small saw (it fits great in my backpack), teeth on each side and the blade ends to a sharp point just like a knife. It's good to have one of those when you go in the woods.

As for the injuries, everyone get's them from time to time, one thing I noticed to happen often was the saw jumping up from the cut and if you are cutting a branch the saw could end on your hand and even continue with a pass, that's why when I cut forks from trees I hold the branch with one hand placed above the cut, in this case even if the saw will get out it will not end on your hand.


----------

